# Shedding frogs and white chalky stuff.



## phoenix

I'm sure my horse is shedding his frogs, front feet mostly. They're looking ragged and he's been a little tender on his feet recently.

I was away on vacation for a week so his feet weren't picked and when I came back and finally got to pick them I noticed white chalky stuff down under the mud. Unfortunately it rained a lot while I was away after almost 3 weeks of no rain so lots of mud and my horse is pretty prone to thrush in the wet weather.

Is the white stuff associated with thrush or is it because of the shedding frog? I did a little research and read it was yeast or something, none of the sites I looked on were very clear.

I treat the thrush and use preventative measures against it coming back. I hope it isn't back.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

The white, chauky stuff is just the sole shedding and is not associated with thrush. You usually notice it the most when the weather goes from very dry where their soles are tough and hard to wet weather where their soles soften up.


----------



## loosie

Agree with last post. If the white chalky is on the sole, not frog, this is just dead sole exfoliating now the weather's allowed it to soften. I wouldn't worry about that. I'd think the 'shedding' frog is likely due to thrush tho, from what you've said. I'd trim all the daggy bits off & treat him for thrush, using ACV or such as a regular preventative. 

Thrush is also an opportunistic infection that doesn't really affect healthy feet. Therefore if your horse is prone to it, I'd take it as a symptom of other issues. I would ensure the horse has a healthy, low-carb diet and well balanced nutrition, as that is a huge issue in regard to hoof health. I would also ensure he's kept well trimmed & protect & support his feet, particularly heels, for anything that he's not comfortable making heel-first impacts on. Eg. if his heels are tender, under developed, contracted, etc, he will not be comfortable landing heel first. Landing toe first(short striding, etc) can cause a range of problems, including keeping the heels out of use & therefore unable to become stronger/healthier. Using boots with frog support pads for eg will allow him to comfortably use his heels properly.


----------



## G and K's Mom

loosie said:


> . I'd think the 'shedding' frog is likely due to thrush tho, from what you've said. .


A horse will periodically shed his frog, it does not mean there's thrush!


----------



## ChevyPrincess

G and K's Mom said:


> A horse will periodically shed his frog, it does not mean there's thrush!


This is true, it is actually rather normal for horses to shed the top layer of their frog, especially barefoot horses. The frog sheds when it becomes too large and overgrown.


----------



## phoenix

I'm glad the white is due to the shedding. I was a little worried but then again with him i tend to be a worrier.

His feet don't seem thrushy right now, not like they have in the past. I am planning to get some boots for his front feet when i go to WEG on tuesday at the trade show. I saw one of the stalls specializes in boots with inserts for a range of issues so i'll probably get a set for when he's a bit sore.

oh and he's been barefoot for years now and yes he does tend to get ragged feet with the change of seasons so i thought this was normal. he is trimmed very regularly and his trimmer wasn't worried about the ragged bits at all.

Thanks.


----------



## loosie

G and K's Mom said:


> A horse will periodically shed his frog, it does not mean there's thrush!


Whoops! Yes of course, sorry! I meant to say could be. I initially thought normal shedding frogs, but the 'tender on his feet' and 'prone to thrush' led me to thinking it's not unlikely this is the case.


----------

